# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Problemy z trawieniem

## ojka

Od jakiegoś czasu zauważyłam w moim stolcu że jest dużo niestrawionych rzeczy. 
Głównie to warzywa i owoce, słonecznik itp. 
Skąd biorą się takie stolce?
Pare razy miewałam bóle w dole brzucha po lewej stronie.

Co może pomóc na problemy z trawieniem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

poczytaj na temat WZJ i w ogóle na temat problemów jelitowych bo są naprawdę bardzo ważne konsekwencje nieleczenia chorób trawienno jelitowych

----------


## aros5

Proponuję zrobić badania kału.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale chodzi Ci o badanie na krew utajona w kale?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

gdyby wszyscy pamiętali o tym badaniu wiele powikłań by się uniknęło!

----------


## pani marusia

> Od jakiegoś czasu zauważyłam w moim stolcu że jest dużo niestrawionych rzeczy.


Nie należy bagatelizować tych objawów. Powinnaś jak najszybciej pójść do lekarza, on już będzie wiedział, co robić. Prawdopodobnie oprócz wywiadu lekarskiego skieruje Cię na badania krwi, możliwe że także moczu i kału.

----------

